# Taylormade R11 Driver



## volgc67 (Apr 15, 2011)

hi there, 1st post so here goes, i got fitted for the R11 as i did not get fitted when i had my R9 super-tri, (big mistake)spec as follows,, 10.5 deg Aldila R'I'P 60s BETA stiff shaft, ,  i'm glad i got fitted as the difference from my R9 (not fitted), to my R11 (fitted) is night and day, added 20 yards to my distance, better accuracy , more consistency off the tee, i really like the white head as when i'm on my backswing, i see the white trail and you get immediate feed-back whether you are swinging on the inside or more of an out to in, it makes a big difference to me personally seeing this,also it's a different sound when you strike the ball compared to the R9 Super-Tri, ,more a solid punchy noise , a bit nike(ish) but good nonetheless, overall its helped me get down from 5.2 to 4.7 , it really does work, i would urge everyone , regardless of handicap to try one as it can be adapted to suit your swing whether you pull or push the ball, it can help you,,i have the ASP (adjustable sole plate) at Neutral, the LOFT on STANDARD and the weights 10g TOE and the 1g in the heel, for a NEUTRAL FLIGHT CHEERS


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum im a new boy too.
I currently use the R9 460 which I love!! Im booked in at the Taylormade Demo Day at my club next Thursday, looking forward to giving the R11 a crack as its certainly getting some rave reviews.


----------



## Mr_T (Aug 31, 2011)

I would love to get an R11 they look the bees knees but I don't have the cash


----------



## gjbike (Aug 31, 2011)

Got one the other week,not cheap at Â£299 but worth every penny, went back a week later and got the 4 wood as well so the old Ping G10 4 wood is for sale


----------



## CMAC (Sep 1, 2011)

welcome

I tried an hour with the TM tour van guys and had a lot of fun, but the noise on impact is piercing to say the least, quite like it but very hard for me to switch from Titleist............even though they tried hard


----------

